# طلب مساعدة حول فكر لمشاريع التخرج



## عادل الزوقري (12 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخوة في قسم الهندسة الصناعية أرجوا من سيادتكم التكرم بفكر لمشاريع التخرج أو تدلونا علي موقع خاص بشاريع التخرج للهندسة الصناعية ((والله في عون العبد ما دام العبد في عون أخيه))
​


----------



## ENG Hitham sabrey (14 أكتوبر 2010)

يا غلي طلما انت طيب الله راح يوفقك بس نتو اصل وانا بدعمك


----------



## imedhamroun (16 أكتوبر 2010)

je suis un élève ingénieur tunisien , je suis en 3ème année en génie - industriel, je cherche un PFE dans une entreprise , s'il y a des propositions je les acceptent .merci de m'aider


----------



## Eng.IMSE (18 أكتوبر 2010)

ايش رايكم بموضوع عن الصياتة 
أو عن ادارة الجودة الشاملة
مثل تطبيق معايير أحد جوائز tqm
في الموسسات سوء كانت حكومية أو صناعية
أو عن جودة الخدمة المقدمة للمستهلك في مؤسسة
وتحليل أهم اسباب القصور
أو الذهاب الى احد الشركات ومعرفة احد مشاكلهم
وعمل تحليل لها وعمل اقتراحات للحل
أتمنى أكون قد أفادتكم
والله يوفق الجميع الى ما يحب ويرضى


----------



## الباش مهندس موسى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يوفقك


----------

